# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  CNCProVN chúc mừng năm mới. Năm 2018

## CNC PRO

CNCProVN chúc mừng năm mới. Năm 2018

Chào các bạn!

Năm nay mình bận quá nên không có chuẩn bị được gì đặc biệt để chúc xuân các bạn.
Thôi thì năm cũ qua đi, năm mới lại đến. Nhân dịp năm mới, CNC PRO xin thay mặt BQT cầu mong những đều tốt đẹp nhất sẽ đến với tất cả các bạn. Năm mới khởi đầu mới, ai cũng có đồ chơi mới, dự án mới, máy móc mới .
Và trên hết là chúc các bạn nhiều sức khỏe, nhiều niềm vui, tràn đầy hạnh phúc. Chúc cho diễn đàn CNCProVN.com ngày càng phát triển, ngày càng bổ ích, mang được nhiều niềm vui và cảm hứng đến các bạn.

----------

Bongmayquathem, CBNN, Diyodira, emptyhb, Gamo, Luyến, ppgas, puskinu, quoctudt_mt, QuyND, Ryan, tcm, thuhanoi, TLP, tranphong248, vpopviet

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Chúc mừng năm mới. Chúc BQT thật nhiều sức khỏe. Chúc diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển

----------

CBNN, puskinu, Ryan, thuhanoi, tranphong248, vpopviet

----------


## biết tuốt

Chúc ace năm mới sức khỏe hạnh phúc thành đạt

----------

CBNN, garynguyen, ppgas, puskinu, Ryan, thuhanoi, tranphong248, vpopviet

----------


## tranphong248

Happy new yearrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!

----------

CBNN, ppgas, puskinu, Ryan, thuhanoi, vpopviet

----------


## vpopviet

chúc anh em năm mới thắng lợi mới

----------

CBNN, ppgas, thuhanoi, tranphong248

----------


## elenercom

Chúc các cụ năm mới sức khỏe, hạnh phúc và thành công nhé

----------

CBNN, ppgas, puskinu, thuhanoi, tranphong248

----------


## Luyến

Chúc gia đình cnc pro năm mới an khang thịnh vượng. Gặt hái nhiều thành công mới

----------

CBNN, ppgas, puskinu, thuhanoi, tranphong248

----------


## garynguyen

Chúc mừng năm mới! Chúc các cụ năm mới an khang thịnh vượng, chúc diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển

----------

CBNN, ppgas, puskinu, thuhanoi, tranphong248

----------


## saudau

Mấy cụ chúc sạch trọi rồi còn đâu mà chúc nữa. Thôi mình chúc cho tất cả các lời chúc của các cụ đều thành hiện thực.

----------

CBNN, CKD, Luyến, ppgas, tranphong248

----------


## Nam Anh

Chúc anh chị em diễn đàn sức khỏe tốt, chúc diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển hơn nữa !
Happy new year 2018 !

----------

CBNN

----------

